# Airwire T5000 and G2(900) light and volume issues?



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Good morning battery operators,

I'm obviously not reading something in the fine detail of the extensive T5000 one-page instruction booklet or the wiring diagrams provided by the G2(900) receiver, but I still can't seem to control the volume or turn the lights on or off on the Backmann "Annie" that I have converted. Mike (with Reindeer) has been very helpful so far and with some silly stuff on my part, helped me figure out why the "chuff" didn't work. [I was still going through the switch at the back of the engine and it was in the "off" position.] Now I felt foolish. I also find that the instructions for assigning various engines to the same controller is weak. But for now, I only have one engine...so, it isn't an issue...yet.

Now, I'm using the speaker that came with the Bachmann (this is an older engine...maybe 10-15 years old), and it runs fine. The function keys seem to work as shown on the PB Phoenix sound card instructions. I get coupler clank, bells, whistles, water loading, etc.... So what is wrong with (1) the volume control. There is a toggle switch (mounted under the tender) that came with the P8 sound card. It is an over-center switch and always returns to that position. I can move it left or right and it doesn't seem to have any effect. Mike indicates that I should be able to use the function buttons on the T5000 to control the volume....however that too doesn't seem to have an affect on volume. The volume appears to be "maxed" out and I get a lot of speaker "hiss" as well, but I assume that is because the volume is maxed out...not a bad speaker.

The second would be the lights. Now, I replaced the 1.5 volt standard grain of wheat lights with LEDs (one is rated at 5 volts and the other at 16 volts). I carefully installed a 1000 ohm resister to make sure I would blow the LED with the lower voltage. I have tested the bare wire connections back to the tender using a 9 volt battery...and the lights work. Problem is, when I try to turn then on or off when connected to the Airwire G2(900) receiver....nothing. I'm not worried about "reverse" yet, so I only have the LEDs connected to the TM2-8 (positive terminal) and the TM2-6 (which should be for forward operation). Any thoughts? I also need to know whether or not that the completed circuit has any relationship to the direction of the train (powered only when the engine is scheduled to move forward or reverse)? But as I understand it, I should be able to turn the lights on or off when the engine is parked.....?

OK, let you guys mull this one over. Thanks, Ed


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

tm2-8 is com. but tm2-6 is reverse try tm2-5 also what #'s are you pushing to lower or bring up volume?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to be sure, make sure your TX and RX are on the same frequency. 

The volume switch is not fast acting. You need to hold it for a few seconds to make it start working. If your sound card is in factory settings,#7 should bring your volume up & #8 bring your volume down. Press the button once. Again it is like the switch not real responsive,when the sound gets to a level you like press the same button again. 

Also double check that the grey wire from the P8 is in #1 and the orange wire is in #2. 
If these don't work try reprogramming the G2 and sound card again. 

Double check that the LED light has the positive (anode) to #8 and the negetive (cathode) to #5. Yes, it does have relationship to the travel of the train. If your "forward" is actually reverse then the loco may be trying to light the non existant back up light. 

Typically, yes you can turn the light on when the engine is at idle. I have a few G2 cards that, for whatever reason on startup, need the loco to start moving before the light comes on. After that they work just fine. 

Hope some of this helps, 
Terry


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed,
I'm a little confused,normal condition. You have the tender lights connected but you say you are not yet worried about reverse. That is reverse. Do you have the throttle in reverse when testing? Also,just to verify,if you have the P8 wired like the P8 manual. C1 6&7 to the G2 DCC outputs and C1 1&2 to to battery power. I'm only asking this because the G2 manual only shows the wiring for the P5 which is different (opposite) than the P8.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions....I had to do yard work today, so tomorrow I will check to see if any of the suggestions solve the problems I have been encountering. I will let everyone know tomorrow. Ed


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Sunday and a beautiful morning, 

Had to finish my leaf raking chores and put some things away. Looked over your comments last night Mike and with a couple of other suggestions from Mylargescale.com Airwire guru's, I have probably 90% of this worked out. 

1. I wasn't paying attention to the direction arrows on the T5000 controller. I was trying to turn the light on or off (only had an engine cab light and the front headlight hooked up), so when I was running the engine forward (actually connected to the G2(900) reversed), there wasn't any power to the lights and therefore the "zero" function button could be pushed as much as you like...but it didn't work. I guess if I had connected the wiring to the TM2-5 lug versus the TM2-6, then I might have caught on faster....works like a champ once I reversed the wiring from the motor to the G2(900). 

2. The volume switch isn't explained well (my opinion...and gosh knows for a novice that doesn't count for much), I could control the volumn by pressing the toggle switch that comes with the P8 Phoenix sound card and holding it. The "chuff" would slowly get lower when held to the rear of the tender. It stops when you release the toggle switch and remains at that setting. To increase the volume, I just held the toggle switch in the other direction. Mike (Reindeer Pass Railroad), I'm not sure whether it needs to be disconnected (wires cut) to allow the T5000 transmitter to use the function keys to control the volume or not. It didn't seem to make a lot of difference as I tried pressing the key and holding it or repeat pressing of the key...still no "joy". But at least now I can reduce the volume and not blast the neighbors out. As Stan Cornforth knows, Flagstaff went to wayside horns to prevent the train whistle noise in downtown Flagstaff....be disappointment for the train buffs....but I have a few folks peering over the fence when I was testing this baby outside....you could hear it in the front yard...LOL. 

Anyway, except for the sloppy wiring (Stan Cedarleaf would cringe) during my testing of the equipment...I'm very pleased. Again, thanks to all for their suggestions, help and patience. Once I get this put back together and cleanup the wiring...I'm gonna be ready for attacking the Bachmann "White Pass" that I got from David (our resident LGB buff). 

Have a great Saturday.....Ed


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed,
The P8 volume toggle switch and the function keys are independant of each other. You can use both or one or the other. Do you have the Phoenix computer program set up?


----------

